# New guy



## Cojack (Mar 17, 2020)

I?m hoping to learn some new things and find some good companies to deal with!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 17, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Pcushion (Mar 17, 2020)

On behalf of basicstero.ws I welcome you to IMF.


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## brazey (Mar 18, 2020)

Welcome....


----------



## REHH (Mar 24, 2020)

You've come to the right place.... Welcome to ironmag


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 25, 2020)

Welcome to imf!


----------



## muscle_4you (Mar 27, 2020)

Welcome Here!!

Ntr
muscle_4you​


----------

